# Feeding Egg yolks



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Feeding Egg yolks*

Hi there,
At how many months/age can you start feeding an egg yolk mixed in with dog food? My GSD is nine months old and was wondering if it was ok to do so now or is it best to wait until older? I heard it's actually good for them. I would appreciate any advice. 
best regards,
Debbie


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

we feed our 2 raw eggs, shell and all, and have done so since kelso was about 7 months (he is now 15mo), not to say you cant start earlier, this is just when we started feeding raw meat and eggs. they only get an egg every third day or so, at most every other day and at least once a week. just depends on what we have around


----------



## Shuu (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

I prefer the whole egg in one piece dropped into the bowl, except my dog won't eat the shell so I just toss it. He had his first egg around 4 or 5 months but I'd certainly start earlier.


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

is this good for seniors?


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

Thanks! Will start doing it tomorrow! Are you guys feeding the egg yolk for breakfast or at dinner time/or does it really matter when? I was thinking about throwing it in with his kibble for breakfast rather than wet food all the time. My GSD is picky and gets bored of his food quickly. Just trying healthy ways to keep him entertained with his kibble.
regards,
Debbie


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

Hi, Debbie-

What is the reason you want to feed the yolk only? The whole egg is good for them. My GSD pup gets a whole egg about every other day. The egg white actually has more protein than the yolk, and the shell adds calcium. My pup actually eats the shell first, then the egg mixed in his food. 

A tablespoon of plain yogurt is good for them, too. Calcium and good bacteria in it. My dog loves this too.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

I used to feed only the yolk but for selfish interest. As I have cholesterol problems if I do scrambled eggs or omelette I use one yolk every three eggs. You can guess who eated the other two yolks


----------



## epd0407 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

I fed whole egg at 10 weeks. She has gotten at least one a week since. When I give it to her, I try to make sure there are small pieces of the shell for the calcium since she wont eat the shell on her own.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

Didn't know the shell had calcium in it! I learn something new evreyday. Lol! Will defenitely start feeding him a whole egg in kibble for breakfast. thanks again guys, and Happy New Year!


----------



## corralup (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

I have a question won't the egg shell cause an obstruction or cut the intestines? I have no problem agreeing with the egg itself its the shell that scares me.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

egg shells will dissolve almost instantly in a dog's stomach acid. They can easily digest bones, so egg shells are nothing.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

There is no problem with feeding the whole shell. If this is beyond your comfort level, you can always just grind it up to a powder first. I crush it in my hand and then feed it that way.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

i used to smash it up in little pieces (the egg with shell) now i just throw it in the bowl!
no problems here..i think they like scrambling their own eggs


----------



## corralup (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

Ok, I was just wondering--thanks, Kelso-Elaine-Luca_stl


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

My GSD has been eating eggs a few times a week since about 4 months old. He has never had a problem with an entire raw egg.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

Can the avidin in raw whites binding with biotin cause o biotin deficiency in dogs like it can in humans? I've always cooked the whole egg to neutralize the avidin because of that danger. Yolks don't contain avidin so there's no danger there. Anyone know?


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*



> Originally Posted By: RavensMomCan the avidin in raw whites binding with biotin cause o biotin deficiency in dogs like it can in humans? I've always cooked the whole egg to neutralize the avidin because of that danger. Yolks don't contain avidin so there's no danger there. Anyone know?


The biotin problem with raw whites is eliminated by giving the yolk. Your best bet is to give the whole egg raw - shell and all - a few times a week - at any age.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

OK, thanks!


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

I AM LEARNING SO MUCH HERE!!!!!!THANK YOU EVERYONE...


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

So you just take an egg out of the fridge and place it in the food bowl? Sorry if that seems like a silly question but I've never heard of giving dogs/puppies eggs.







And does this replace the kibble or in addition to it? Thanks!


----------



## Shuu (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

I don't bother with the shell anymore since mine won't eat it, but try giving one straight out of the fridge pre-cracked shell and all. This is in addition to kibble. Egg is in no way a complete meal.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

There is nothing wrong with a whole egg...puppies here get them as well as the adults. Everyone gets organic eggs at least twice a week. They are all a picture of good health and well being.


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

This is amazing information... I obviously had no clue about proper diet before deciding to get a GSD. I feel horrible that all the dogs I've had have been internally tortured by my lack of knowledge...







I thought I was doing the right thing in getting Iams, or Euk!! I suck...


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

No, you do not "suck" Doc...... feeding and food selection is a very personal and highly debated topic....you did no wrong in feeding Iams or Eukanuba.

Cherri


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*



> Originally Posted By: DocSocThis is amazing information... I obviously had no clue about proper diet before deciding to get a GSD. I feel horrible that all the dogs I've had have been internally tortured by my lack of knowledge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont feel so bad, at one time I feed dollar store dog food and Ol'Roy!







but we live and learn


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

DocSoc...NO, you don't suck at all. Everyone deserves the opportunity to learn. There is a wealth of information here to draw from. Many people feed total barf, I feed partial and some not at all. We all do what we think is right for our animals and learn from one another.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

there is nothing wrong with giving eggs, they are very good for the dogs. i do give the shell as it has valuable minerals but, i grind them up to a powder.

debbie


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

Just gave Gunner his first egg. Cracked it on top of his raw meat.
He wouldn't eat it He loves his raw meat so I mixed it in with his ground beef and faster than a wink of the eye it was gone!!


----------



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Feeding Egg yolks*

We have laying hens, so whenever we break an egg, Dacota gets it-she loves them! She has be getting eggs ever since we've had her. I've never given her the shell-I'm afraid she'll put two and two together and figure out sometime she is in the chicken pen, hey, those oval things are that yummy treat I get! CHOMP!!







But I guess crushing them up would work!


----------

